# Lian-Li PC-A60C Copper Limited Edition



## KennyT772 (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.xoxide.com/lian-li-pc-a60c.html

My god...I have never seen a more beautiful case. I guess theres only 40 being made and xoxide has 10. Anyone want one? They are only $420 + shipping.


----------



## DR.Death (Oct 7, 2007)

i want it


----------

